# please critique these does for sale



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

These are two does I am looking to bid on. Not sure what they will bring, as I am not familiar yet with who's who in this business.

What do you guys think of them. Pros and cons, and which is better?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not crazy about the first one. Short fronted and short in her neck, choppy in her movement and appears to be too straight our of her shoulder. She does however have the better leg shape and more old school look to her. 

I love the second one! Shes very up fronted and elegant while still maintaining her broodiness. I think she is the smoother striding and more complete doe. She'll probably also sale a bit higher IMO.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

IMO I think you should buy them both and then ship me your least favorite I really like them both the second one has smoother movements and a more blended appearance but there is something that really draws my attention to the first one making me like her more! I'm know I'm not much help


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i like them both but i like the front end on the first one better and i think i like her rear end better too. i agree that she is more old fashioned looking so maybe i'm showing my age! lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Anyone know anything about this breeder? I too like the thickness of the first one, but the movement and showy-ness of the second one.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Dani, but looking at them from a breeding perspective, I think if you bred the first doe Chantal to the right buck, you might end up with something spectacular. She has a huge butt and has one of the flattest rumps I've ever seen. If you bred her to Status Quo or a Status Quo son, you would add the "pretty" and rocket to the front of the line. Ha. I think like that.  I see she's up to $1400 already. Here is the breeders website.
http://riverviewboergoats.com/forsale.html
Chantal's ABGA # is 10600723


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I agree with Dani, but looking at them from a breeding perspective, I think if you bred the first doe Chantal to the right buck, you might end up with something spectacular. She has a huge butt and has one of the flattest rumps I've ever seen. If you bred her to Status Quo or a Status Quo son, you would add the "pretty" and rocket to the front of the line. Ha. I think like that.  I see she's up to $1400 already. Here is the breeders website.
> http://riverviewboergoats.com/forsale.html
> Chantal's ABGA # is 10600723


That's very true. She just isn't my kind of doe... even though I have one that has the same short neck and big front lol. Shes still a very nice doe, just not my cup of tea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For me, I love the 1st Doe, I would breed her to a buck, that has a bit longer neck, she has the best over all look to me.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I also LOVE that first doe. I really appreciate the second, but the first has my eye. The first overall is a better package, and I agree...I think you can breed type into her and walk away very pleased. The second doe is very smooth and wide, but overall just doesn't have all the power and eye appeal as the first.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh this is interesting! I like the second doe too, for reasons already commented. She seems more feminine without loosing the substance. I wonder if the differences in opinion have to do with the wether vs. show styles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You may be right about that Mimi. 

But always remember, we all have different preferences and likes. Just like judges. HeHe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, well They both went out of my reach. I actually found another one on the auction site I liked better than either of these, but she went even higher...
Thanks for your thoughts. I really appreciate it, and I feel we are looking for the right things since the ones we bid on went the highest in the sale. I have really learned a lot on this forum about conformation and style.
Thanks again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome


----------

